# Just got a 88 300



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I just picked up a fourtrax 300 for the kids, the guy i got it from said it has a rebuilt top end and i dont doubt that the top end has been worked on because the is gasket goo coming out every where but it smokes loke crazy, i dont want to do a bbk on it, so what year top ends will fit?


----------

